
Cloudstrike: Chaos Engineering for Security and Resiliency in Cloud Infra - Bella-Xiang
https://www.techrxiv.org/articles/Cloudstrike_Chaos_Engineering_for_Security_and_Resiliency_in_Cloud_Infrastructure/12456299
======
waihtis
Reading the paper, I couldn't help to ask the same question over and over
again: isn't this just another form of automated pentesting?

